# Flashing Z68A-GD80 BIOS via MSI M-Flash



## Kantastic (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been having some difficulty flashing my BIOS. I've used older built-in utilities and even AFUDOS for flashes in the past, but this time I don't know whether I'm retarded but I'm beat.

So I downloaded the latest BIOS off of the MSI website and put it on a USB, but I can't seem to get the built in M-Flash utility to recognize it. The file extension for the BIOS is .I70, which I found weird because traditional BIOS files are .ROM files. This same dilemma is keeping me from using AFUDOS which reports an error reading the file.

I've tried formatting my thumb drives to FAT, FAT32, and NTFS but M-Flash keeps reporting that no BIOS is found in the root folder.

I'm banging my head over what is probably the easiest fix in the world. Someone enlighten me!

Edit: I just checked older BIOS versions from MSI's website, and all the extensions are with respect to the version. BIOS version 18.7 is BIOSNAME.I70, 18.5 is BIOSNAME.I50, 182 is BIOSNAME.I20, and so on.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 31, 2011)

Try setting mobo bios to default setup, then reboot without flash drive.

Let it boot to Windows screen then restart with the flash drive in, then try M-Flash utility.

Also try downloading new bios file, just in case the first one was corrupted. ???

Fat32 should work.  Only have that one file on the flash drive.

Does MSI indicate that you need to rename extension?  It doesn't sound like it is a concern but I thought I might ask.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 1, 2012)

I've tried all that and nothing works. I also renamed the .I70 file to .ROM but M-Flash still didn't recognize it. I would rather not use AFUDOS, but I will if I can figure out this extension issue.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 1, 2012)

MSI:  "Live Update 5"   http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z68A-GD80--G3-.html#/?div=Utility&os=All

*Seems Like MSI has not updated procedure for UEFI type bios except for utility in link above, the rest reads as follows, see LAST section:*

Special Note: 
The BIOS and DEVICE DRIVERS contained here are exclusively for Micro-Star products only. Micro-Star assumes no responsibility for any damages resulting from improper use or lack of technical expertise.

WARNING!!!!!
DON'T FLASH FROM A FLOPPY DISK!!!!
DON'T FLASH WHEN YOUR SYSTEM IS RUNNING FINE!!!!
DON'T FLASH IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!!!

Award BIOS Flash Procedure 
1. Know your model number 
a. Open your case and look for the MS-XXXX number on the motherboard between the PCI slots, also check the version number that is written there as well. (Some motherboards are named like K8N Diamond; make sure you have the right version number)
b. Boot up your system & take a look at the top left screen during POST, you should see something like “W7100NMS V1.1 021705” This means the board is MS-7100 with BIOS version 1.1
Hint: Many systems are clearing this message very fast, the bios version is then unreadable, and you can either press “PAUSE” or disable the “Quick Boot” in the BIOS setup.


2. Download the BIOS that matches your motherboard AND version number (some motherboards are named like K8N Diamond; make sure you have the right version number). BIOS can be found according to the CPU type of your board like if your CPU is AMD 939 type then look here
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodpage2&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171

3. Extract the BIOS-archive that you have downloaded by double clicking to c:\test

4. Boot your system from a Win98 or WinME boot-floppy.
How to make boot floppy in case your don’t have it ready:
For Win9X, You can type [C:\ format a:/s] from the DOS prompt.
For WinME, You can make a boot floppy from control panel--> add/remove program-->make boot floppy. Remove autoexec.bat & config.sys file if there's any.
For Win2000, there's no way to make boot floppy, so you have to either use Win9X or WinME boot floppy.
For WinXP, you can make a DOS boot disk. Go to Your Computer, right click drive A:, select Format, select copy system files. 

5. When you get the A:\ prompt, type the following sequence:
C: <enter>
cd\test <enter>
C:\test> awdfl865 BIOS file
(To save or not to save old BIOS is the user’s decision)

6. Reboot your system when prompted

AMI BIOS Flash Procedure 
1. Know your model number 
a. Open your case and look for the MS-XXXX number on the motherboard between the PCI slots, also check the version number that is written there as well. (some motherboards are named like P45 Diamond, make sure you have the right version number)
b. Boot up your system & take a look at the top left screen during POST, you should see something like “A7516IMS V1.4 082708” This means the board is MS-7516 with BIOS version 1.4
Hint: Many systems are clearing this message very fast, the bios version is then unreadable, and you can either press “PAUSE” or disable the “Quick Boot” in the BIOS setup.


2. Download the BIOS that matches your motherboard AND version number (some motherboards are named like P45 Diamond, make sure you have the right version number). BIOS can be found according to the CPU type of your board like if your CPU is Intel 775 type then look here
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodpage2&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170

3. Extract the BIOS-archive that you have downloaded by double clicking to c:\test

4. Boot your system from a Win98 or WinME boot-floppy.
How to make boot floppy in case your don’t have it ready:
For Win9X, You can type [C:\ format a:/s] from the DOS prompt.
For WinME, You can make a boot floppy from control panel--> add/remove program-->make boot floppy. Remove autoexec.bat & config.sys file if there's any.
For Win2000, there's no way to make boot floppy, so you have to either use Win9X or WinME boot floppy.
For WinXP, you can make a DOS boot disk. Go to Your Computer, right click drive A:, select Format, select copy system files. 

5. When you get the A:\ prompt, type the following sequence:
C: <enter>
cd\test <enter>
C:\test> afud4234 BIOS file
(to save or not to save old BIOS is the user’s decision)

6. Reboot your system when prompted

Flashing the BIOS for Non-FAT file system
1. Know your model number 
a. Open your case and look for the MS-XXXX number on the motherboard between the PCI slots, also check the version number that is written there as well. (Some motherboards are named like DKA790GX Platinum; make sure you have the right version number)

b. Boot up your system & take a look at the top left screen during POST, you should see something like “A7550AMS V1.2 090508” This means the board is MS-7550 with BIOS version 1.2
Hint: Many systems are clearing this message very fast, the bios version is then unreadable, and you can either press “PAUSE” or disable the “Quick Boot” in the BIOS setup.

2. Download the BIOS that matches your motherboard AND version number (some motherboards are named like DKA790GX Platinum; make sure you have the right version number). BIOS can be found according to the CPU type of your board like if your CPU is AMD AM2+ type then look here
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodpage2&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171

3. Extract the file you have downloaded to a floppy (not the win ME/98 startup floppy) by double clocking the file in windows mode and supplying the path a:\

4. Boot the computer using windows ME or windows 98 startup disk. It must be one of these! A plain boot disk will not be good enough.
If you do not have Windows ME or 98 to create the floppy you can make one on a friend's computer.

5. When boot is done there will be a message on the screen showing:"Diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive" followed by a single letter.
This letter is the letter assigned to the RAMDRIVE. This RAMDRIVE is a virtual drive in the system memory and can be accessed and controlled like any other drive with DOS commands such as:
MD - Make Directory
Copy - copy a file
Delete - Delete a file

There is one important difference which is that being in the system memory this drive is wiped once the computer is restarted or shut down.

6. Replace the startup floppy with the one containing the flash utility and bios ROM files previously extracted in windows.

7. Copy the 2 files to the RAMDRIVE by using the DOS command copy.
Here is an example, in this example the flash utility is AFUD4234.EXE ,the ROM file is  A7550AMS.120  and the RAMDRIVE letter assignment is D

copy AFUD4234.exe d:\
copy A7550AMS.120 d:\

8. Change the current working directory to the RAMDRIVE root directory, with the example case of the RAMDRIVE being drive D this is done by simply done with the command d:

9. Execute the flash utility with the ROM file as a command line argument, with this example:
afud4234 A7550AMS.120

If you wish to save the current bios you must specify the full path a:\filename. Specifying only a file name will save the bios to the RAMDRIVE which will be wiped after restarting the computer and the file will not be saved.

a:\bios.old is an example of the correct way to save the bios.

10. Reboot your system when prompted

12. If your system doesn't boot after you flashed, please refer to the BIOS recovery method as described

*Reflash BIOS by USB Disk Under DOS Mode Procdure

1. Know your model number 
a. Open your case and look for the MS-XXXX number on the motherboard between the PCI slots, also check the version number that is written there as well. (Some motherboards are named like P45 Diamond; make sure you have the right version number)

b. Boot up your system & take a look at the top left screen during POST, you should see something like “A7516IMS V1.4 082708” This means the board is MS-7516 with BIOS version 1.4
Hint: Many systems are clearing this message very fast, the bios version is then unreadable, and you can either press “PAUSE” or disable the “Quick Boot” in the BIOS setup.

2. Download the BIOS that matches your motherboard AND version number (some motherboards are named like P45 Diamond; make sure you have the right version number) to your USB devise. BIOS can be found according to the CPU type of your board like if your CPU is Intel 775 type then look here
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodpage2&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170

Or if your CPU is AMD AM2+ type then look here
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodpage2&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171

3. Extract the BIOS-archive that you have downloaded by double clicking to bootable USB device.

4. Boot your system from a USB device

5. When you get the DOS prompt, type the following sequence:
(assuming USB Flash drive uses F:/ (F Prompt)
F:>cd<space> XXXXVXX(document name) <enter>
F:\XXXXVXX>afud4234<space>AXXXXIMS.XXX(bios name) <enter>

6. Reboot your system when prompted*


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm definitely not going to be using floppy disks, so that can be ruled out.
I should have mentioned, LiveUpdate5 failed. It flashed, but for some odd reason, a few reboots later I got the same pre-flash prompt telling me I needed to update my main BIOS. It's like the flash was reversed.
I would use AFUDOS, but as I mentioned, there's an error reading the file which I'm thinking has to do with the weird extension.

I would try AFUWIN, but after LiveUpdate5 failing, I don't think I want to do anymore Windows BIOS flashes. I was reluctant to do it the first time. Until I exhaust all other options, trying again is almost out of the question.

I know M-Flash works for UEFI BIOSes, I flashed a friend's BIOS not too long ago. The only issue with his flashing procedure is that I had to make sure the file name was 8 characters long.


----------



## rizshinigami (Jan 1, 2012)

I use this http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=116721.0 to flash my MSI motherboard last week.It work perfectly.


----------



## repsol23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Kantastic - Did you figure out how to flash your board?  I have the exact same board and I want to flash to some other bios to try and run a multiplier higher than 48.  What bios were on your board?  Mine came with bios 18.5b1 but it seems that the only ones I can locate are 17.xxx.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 4, 2012)

My BIOS came with version 18.2 and I had it flashed to 18.7 using rizshin's method. It was really a breeze. I did find an easier way to do with use a batch file and AFUDOS, but riz's method works like a charm. You're probably looking at the BIOS downloads for the B3 revision. Check this link: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z68A-GD80--G3-.html#/?div=BIOS

Make sure your board is the right revision, I'm not sure how cross flashing will turn out.


----------



## repsol23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link.  For some reason it never dawned on me that I was looking at the wrong version.


----------



## trickson (Jan 4, 2012)

Warning!!!!!
Don't flash from a floppy disk!!!!
Don't flash when your system is running fine!!!!
Don't flash if you don't know what you are doing!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

trickson said:


> Warning!!!!!
> Don't flash from a floppy disk!!!!
> Don't flash when your system is running fine!!!!
> Don't flash if you don't know what you are doing!!!!



Uh LOL?


----------



## repsol23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Define "running fine".  To me that is relative simply because my board "runs fine" but I am not able to set my multiplier to even try to get to 5ghz.  To me that is not fine.  Either way I will be giving it a go tonight.


----------



## trickson (Jan 4, 2012)

repsol23 said:


> Define "running fine".  To me that is relative simply because my board "runs fine" but I am not able to set my multiplier to even try to get to 5ghz.  To me that is not fine.  Either way I will be giving it a go tonight.



Really ? BIOS's are only really meant for cases where all your hardware is not running the way it should if every thing is running fine then no BIOS is needed . That is the definition . Not to get things to run faster that is not the reason for a BIOS change flash or update !


----------



## repsol23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats just it, my hardware is not running fine.  If I set my multiplier in the bios to x50 for example, when I start testing in windows for stability the multiplier throttles down to x48.  Turns out it is a known issue and a bios update is necessary to fix this.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 4, 2012)

trickson said:


> Really ? BIOS's are only really meant for cases where all your hardware is not running the way it should if every thing is running fine then no BIOS is needed . That is the definition . Not to get things to run faster that is not the reason for a BIOS change flash or update !



Yeah I dunno man my last 2 BIOS updates have been for stability(despite my system is rock solid) Hellz Yeah I updated my BIOS. Added Bonus: Good for Ivy Bridge


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've had success and problems with all different methods of flashing on Z68 GD65 G3.

Something buggy about flashing BIOS on these MSI Z68 G3 motherboards.  I'm thinking it's the extra PCI 3.0 hardware that may be throwing a monkey wrench for the BIOS writers.  Not sure.

I haven't been able to find a working BIOS from original raw stock, to Beta, to official new release.

MSI needs to fix this.


----------

